# buffedCast 290: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (12. März 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (12. März 2012)

Grüße,

Meine Frage zu SWTOR:
Das man mit dem Vermächtnis System neue Rassen/Klassen Kombinationen freischalten kann ist ja nun bekannt. Aber findet ihr es nicht auch ein wenig schlecht durchdacht. Denn man muss erst einmal eine Rasse auf 50 Leveln um diese für alle anderen Klassen frei zu schalten. Wer spielt schon gerne zwei mal die selbe Rasse hoch!? Ich nicht ^^

PS: Ja ich weiß man kann sich alternativ einige Vermächtnis Funktionen durch Credits freischalten. Gehören die Rassen/Klassen Kombis dazu und wird man diese auch gleich mit 1.2 kaufen können oder erst später?


----------



## Wangol (12. März 2012)

Hallo Buffedteam, hier ist mal wieder der Wangol und wie üblich habe ich einige Fragen an den WoW Teil.

1. Das hier ist eigentlich eine Doppelfrage: 1. Spielt wer von euch einen Hexenmeister und 2. Was haltet ihr von den neuen Fähigkeiten und Talenten, die schon für MoP bekannt sind?

2. Ich habe in einem Forum gelesen (ich weiß leider nicht mehr in welchem L), das Blizzard darüber nachdenkt, mit einem der nächsten Addons weitere Rassen-Klassen-Kombinationen freizuschalten. Was denkt ihr, wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Dreanei- Hexenmeister?

3. Seht ihr eine Gefahr durch die Transmogrifikation für einige kleinere Rassen, wie Gnome, Goblins und Zwerge? (Man kann die ganzen Kostüme an den größeren Chars besser erkennen. Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, aus meinem Gnomenhexer eine Worgenhexe zu machen.)

4. Das müsst ihr nicht im Buffedcast beantworten, aber es wäre nett, wenn einer von euch der damit zu tun hat hier drauf antworten würde:

http://forum.buffed....fikations-sets/

Danke für die Antworten zu den Fragen

MfG

Wangol


----------



## plastixat (12. März 2012)

hi

1: *Gibts es oder wird es in tor bald die Möglichkeit geben den Ton auf englisch und den rest auf deutsch einzustellen wie in dragon age ?*

   Ich liebe Serien Bücher und Filme im Original  ,dafür reicht mein Englisch auch ,aber fürs tüfteln mit den vielen stats leider nicht(alacrity=Eifer laut babylon translator mit solchen Werten die im deutschen client komplett anders heißen kann ich nichts anfangen) ,das is auf deutsch schon oft nicht einfach.

2: *Dürftet ihr rechtlich ein spoiler Video der tor Klassen storys machen bis zum Ende mit den wichtigsten Stationen ?*

   Bioware könnten Monatsgebühren entgehen von weniger faulen twinkern als mir ,aber das is ja nicht euer Bier.
   Moralisch sind Spoiler und die Spielweise als *content tourist* ja in den mmo u serien  Foren sehr umstritten (*schlechte Diskussionskultur*).Mir wurde schon öfter geraten doch besser      einen Film anzuschauen und nicht gerade höflich ,deshalb hab ich mich sehr gefreut ,das bioware den story mode in masseffect 3 einbaut.Danke bioware für tor u masseffect 3.Ein Herz für die vielgescholtene Minderheit der Spieler die ein Spiel ein bischen wie einen interaktiven Film erleben wollen.
*Großer Spoilerbutton* und alles is gut oder

Je älter ich werde (34) desto weiniger Zeit, Lust und Skill habe ich mich einer Herausforderung zu stellen ,und so kommt es das ich in keinem mmo mehr als 1 char auf max habe.
Twinks fange ich zwar an ,aber die enden immer als low level Bankchars ,also von mir entgehen keinem Spiel Monatsgebühren weil ich es eh nicht schaffe mir die Arbeit anzutun einen Twink hochzuspielen.

mfg
christian aus da steiermark


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (12. März 2012)

==SWTOR==

HI Leute,

ich lese gerade den 2. Teil der Darth Bane Triologie und freue mich schon auf den letzten den ich bald beginnen werde. Da ich mir sicher bin, dass der ein oder andere von euch auch mal ein Star Wars Buch in der Hand hatte, würde ich gerne wissen, welche weiteren ihr zum lesen empfehlen könntet. Eine Verbindung zu SWTOR muss es dabei nicht unbedingt geben. 

MfG,

Xontroulis


----------



## Tirima (12. März 2012)

Hallo,


ich habe drei Fragen zu drei verschiedenen Spielen, die ich euch gerne stellen würde.

*1. GuildWars 2*
Gibt es eine spezielle Klasse auf die ihr euch persönlich besonders freut?
*
2. World of Warcraft*
Wie steht ihr dem Angebot für Rückkehrer über die Rolle der Auferstehung gegenüber, also was ist eure persönliche Meinung dazu?

*3. Mass Effect 3*
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Ende der Triologie bzw. welches Ende gefällt euch am besten und wieso?


Das wars auch schon 


Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.


*Edit: Zu Frage 3*
Vor allem Frage 3 würde mich brennend interessieren. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich die Spiele nicht gespielt, die Story aber sehr interessiert verfolgt habe. Mhaire erwähnte ja bereits einige Male, dass sie sich wie wahnsinnig auf den dritten Teil gefreut hatte. Das Ende, nun ja, es polarisiert einfach sehr stark und deswegen hätte mich da eure persönliche Meinung sehr interessiert.


----------



## cerceribus (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin noch recht neu hier und mit den Podcasts. Habe erst mit 260 angefangen aber finde es sehr interessant und hörenswert, witzig und informativ. (Vorallem eure Geschichten komplett weg von mmo-fakten) Habe da jetzt auch 2 allgemeinere Sachen die mich interessieren.

1. Ist es in absehbarer zeit geplant die buffedshow als Video Podcast zu veröffentlichen? 
Ich schaue mir den videopodcast nun schon recht lange an, und freue mich auch immer auf jede neue ausgabe. Allerdings ist das immer recht "nervig" für mich: Video herunterladen, umrechnen auf das iPad-Format Synchronisieren und ansehen. (schaue mir die Casts gerne auf dem arbeitsweg an) da ihr ja bei Apple (iTunes) schon mit dem buffedcast vertreten seid sollte der Video Podcast doch kein Problem sein 

2. Euer seitenlayout: ich finde es recht umständlich, unübersichtlich und ein wenig outdated. Gerade auf mobilen Geräten (iPhone/iPad). Es hieß doch mal vor längerer zeit es würde bald eine mobile Variante geben. Wie ist denn der Status damit? Oder kommt bald gar eine generelle Überholung der Seite?


Das war's dann auch schon von mir, würde mich über Antworten freuen und noch in eigener Sache: Es spricht sich "Kertscheribus" 

Cer


----------



## Covardo (12. März 2012)

Hi, ich möchte zu SWTOR fragen, ob ihr wisst, warum das Sith Imperium mit dem (zukünftigen) Logo der Republik ausgestattet bzw. warum das dann später für die Republik übernommen wurde?


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

Covardo schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte zu SWTOR fragen, ob ihr wisst, warum das Sith Imperium mit dem (zukünftigen) Logo der Republik ausgestattet bzw. warum das dann später für die Republik übernommen wurde?



Da das im Cast schwer zu zeigen ist ^^

Die spätere, neue Republic (N.S.Y) nutzt ein neues Symbol, dass die Rebellen Allianz als Zeichen der Hoffnung geprägt hat. 
http://www.geekalert...ebel-buckle.jpg

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Logo der Republic in SWTOR, während der Zeit, als das Sith Empire wiederkehrte.
http://3.bp.blogspot...public_logo.png

Das Sith Symbol http://images.wikia....Sith_Empire.png , das später auch Palpatine für sein Empire verwendet, beruht auf dem Symbol der galaktischen Republic. Es gab für die Republic sozusagen je nach Zeitepoche mehrere Logo-Wechsel und das Imperial ähnliche war das, was die alte Republic zu der Zeit verwendete, zu der Palpatine die Macht an sich riss. ( http://images2.wikia...wars%29.svg.png )

Noch eine frühere Form des Republic-Symbols:
http://images3.wikia...toricon.svg.png


----------



## aspendolf (12. März 2012)

Servus Buffedteam.

Teil1.
Es gibt ja bei den Community eine geteilte Meinung über die Plüschbären die mit MoP kommen. Was haltet ihr von Pandaren? Werdet ihr einen spielen?


Teil2. 
Was haltet ihr von dem Ende von Mass Effect 3?
Mir persönlich hat das dritte teil sehr gut gefahlen bis auf den letzten Moment wo die Entscheidung kommt und mir hat dieser Teil irgendwie die ganze Laune an dem Spiel verdorben. Ist es euch genau so ergangen?


----------



## Silaqui (12. März 2012)

Hallo, ein paar Fragen zu SW:TOR:

1. In eurem Sonderheft auf S.8 schreibt ihr, beim Tanken müsse man als Jedi-Hüter zwischen Fokus- und Aggro-Erzeugung die richtige Mischung zu finden. Bedeutet das gleichsam, dass Spaltschlag      
    und Vorstoß sowie Lichtschwertwurf und Machtsprung keine Aggro erzeugen?

2. Ab welchem negativen Zuneigungswert verlässt ein Gefährte die Crew? Und gibt es Möglichkeiten, verlorene Gefährten wieder in die Crew zu bekommen oder mit anderen Gefährten wieder die 
    Crew aufzufüllen?

3. Ich habe wiederholt Ausrüstungsgegenstände gefunden, die sowohl Verteidigungswert als auch Wogenwert drauf hatten. Für wen ist das denn brauchbar? Verteidigung ist gut für Tank, aber der 
    braucht ja eigentlich kein Wogenwert für höhere Kritische Treffer. Umgekehrt brauchen Schadensausteiler ja bestenfalls in der Level-Phase noch Verteidigungswert, wenn sie alleine im PvE 
    unterwegs sind. Ist das also ein PvP-Item oder für welche Rolle ist dieser Gegenstand brauchbar?

Viele Grüße, 
Silaqui


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2012)

Nur noch zehn Folgen bis zur 300!
Dreihundert BuffedCasts.. das sind (im Schnitt bei theoretisch 52 Casts pro Jahr) und ein paar Sondercasts knapp 6 Jahre Cast... Naja.
Ich habe nachgeschlagen und es ist tatsächlicih so.... 
Am 18. September 2006 hat euch Heinrich mit einem Tischmikro zu einer Talkrunde eingeladen.... Das sind fast 6 Jahre.
Wahnsinn.

Gibts da was besonderes?

Und wer es nicht glaubt.. zum ersten BuffedCast 
http://www.buffed.de...nloaden-790390/



Und mal eine Frage zum Thema "Allgemeines":
Warum ladet ihr mal nicht nen PC Games Kollegen der Rollenspiele gerne spielt in den Cast ein? Ein paar spielen doch SWTOR ... und andere tolle Spiele 



@ZAM
L0go-Streb0r....


----------



## Quarktörtchen (12. März 2012)

Hallo an den ersten Teil (;
Ich wollte mal wissen was so eure Lieblings-Mounts sind , meins ist Anzu / Rabenfürst


----------



## Twein (12. März 2012)

Hallo liebe buffies!

Ich habe zwei fragen an die WoW runde:

1.Welche Gebiete gefallen euch am meisten? Mein lieblingsgebiet ist Wald von Elwyn, weil ich da viele gute Erinerunngen habe, als ich vor 4 Jahren WoW zum ersten mal gespielt habe.
2.Wie kann ich am schnellsten Gold verdienen? ich bin LV 80 und habe bisher nur den grauen plunder verkauft, den die Mobs gedroppt haben. Ich habe damit fast 2k Gold verdient, finde aber dass es mir bald nicht reichen würde, weil man ja mit lv 85 viel gold benötigz.


----------



## Iekaroja (12. März 2012)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

wisst ihr bezüglich *Guild Wars 2* schon etwas über Mounts ?

Mfg
Ieka


----------



## aederse (12. März 2012)

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die SW:ToR Hardmodes / Operationen und 50er Flashpoints :

Nämlich mit welcher Ausrüstung kann ich anfangen die oben genannten Sachen zu spielen und wo kann ich diese relativ einfach Farmen ( Ich habe schon mit PvP Ausrüstung angefangen aber es dauert teilweise bis zu 5 Minuten um in ein Kriegsgebiet reinzukommen ).

Liebe Grüße für euch Buffies ,

wünscht Aederse


----------



## Yinixy (12. März 2012)

Sorry erstmal, aber egal was ich anstelle, es haut mir immer wieder alle Formatierungen aus dem Text raus, das macht es leider schwerer zu lesen. Frage zum WOW Jahrespass. Jetzt wo die Beta zu MoP vor der Tür steht : Blizzard bewirbt ja den Jahrespass mit einem garantierten Betazugang "für die nächste WoW Erweiterung" Es wird nicht explizit MoP erwähnt, obwohl bei Ankündigung das Jahrespasses ja Mop als nächste WoW Erweiterung angekündigt war. Die Formulierung macht mich etwas stutzig, da man ja auch hätte sagen können "für die MoP WoW Erweiterung" Das eine NACH MoP kommende Erweiterung gemeint sein könnte ist aber eigentlich ausgeschlossen. Auch eine SC2 oder D3 Beta kann ja nicht gemeint sein. Zusätzlich macht mir die hohe Anzahl von Jahrespassabbonenten Sorge. Es wurde soweit ich mich erinnere gesagt,dass 1 Mio Leute den Jahrespass und somit Betazugang haben. Die Zahl scheint mir sehr hoch für einen Beta Test, wenn alle gleichzeitig Zugang bekommen. Gibt es Infos, ob der Zugang dann für jeden zeitlich begrenzt und gestaffelt gewährt wird ? Gruß Yinixy


----------



## Agama (12. März 2012)

Hi buffies,

zum 2. Teil:

GW2: Eine Frage zum WvWvW (RvR): Es steht ja überall, dass diese epischen Schlachten über 2 Wochen gehen sollen. Was ist aber wenn die zwei Wochen vorbei sind? Geht es dann gleich mit der nächsten Schlacht weiter? Oder muss man dann warten bis alle anderen Sever sich bekriegt haben (8 Wochen bei 15 Servern) und kommt dann erst wieder dran?

Tera: Ich hab' ja mit eurer Hilfe mal in Tera rein schnuppern können. Auch wenn es nur 2 Stunden waren (um die 19 Stunden Download Zeit mit meinem 3000er (fragt nicht)), hat mir das Spiel sehr gefallen. Auch die Mechanik mit der Kollisionsabfrage find' ich sehr lustig (vorallem, da man durch die Gegner rollen kann *grins*). Nun ist aber meine Frage, ob es später wirklich notwendig wird auszuweichen? Ich hab' den Typen mit dem Riesenschwert (hab' den Klassennamen schon wieder vergessen) gespielt, und es war nie NOTWENDIG auszuweichen, selbst wenn man es nicht gemacht hat konnte man die Kämpfe ohne Probleme gewinnen. (Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur bis Lvl. 8 auf der Startinsel gekommen bin) Ich finde das (mit dem Ausweichen) sehr schade, da man auch schon in dieser frühen Lvl-Phase das Spiel hätte anspruchsvoller machen können; für mich fühlte es sich leider stellenweise wie jedes 08/15-Hotkey-MMO an.

P.S.: Was haltet ihr von den Veränderungen FF XIV (Veränderungen am Kampfsystem, UI, das Job-System etc)? Und habt ihr vor vielleicht einen neuen Test (hab den alten, wenn es einen gab nicht gesehen, kannte buffed als FF erschien noch nicht) zu schreiben, was hier wirklich angebracht wäre. Ihr meintet in einem der letzten Casts, dass ihr Spiele bei denen sich viel verändert (als Beispiel war Rift genannt, auch wenn die FF-Entwickler nicht ganz so schnell sind, wie die von Rift) neu bewertet, ich hoffe das werdet ihr in einem der nächsten buffed-Hefte machen.

Übrigens Olli hat in einem der älteren Buffedcasts (Ich glaub' 280 war's) gefragt, ob hier bei Buffed irgendwelche Jugendlichen sind die RP betreiben. Ich wollt' mich mal outen und sagen, dass auch ich RP (hauptsächlich Chat-RPs, wenn das zählt) betreibe und auch nur 15 bin.

mfG Agama


----------



## fir3bug13 (12. März 2012)

Wann werden in SWTOR endlich die fehlerhaften Kodexeinträge gefixed? Bsp.: 6 Datacron auf Dromund Kaas


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (12. März 2012)

An beide Teile:

- Kennt ihr noch andere Martial-Arts-MMOs wie Age of Wulin oder allgemein Spiele mit Asia-Setting?


----------



## Valandur (12. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zum WOW und da ganz speziell zum Questen in Uldum:

Ich suche quasi den Queststart in Uldum. Ich hatte die Quest in SW angenommen und bin auch durch den Torbogen nach Uldum gekommen und dann im Lager im Käfig gelandet (ich hoffe, ich habe das noch richtig in Erinnerung). Dort habe ich mich befreit und habe aber keine Quest weiter angenommen. 

Wie komme ich wieder dahin? Oder wie kann ich es neu starten.

Danke und liebe Grüße an das Buffedteam.


----------



## Nayfal (12. März 2012)

WoW-Team:

Erwartet ihr für MoP noch eine Knaller-Ankündigung auf dem Presseevent? Und welches angekündigte Feature fällt eurer Meinung nach diesmal unter den Tisch?


Team 2:

Durch einen Bug gelang es Spielern der Diablo 3 Beta in die nächsten Zonen vorzudringen und die nächsten Wegpunkte freizuspielen. Diese wurden dann auch sehr fix unter der Beta-Gemeinde im Trade-Channel weitergegeben (übrigens das erste Mal, dass dieser Chat für mich wirklich einen Sinn hatte!). Hattet ihr auch Gelegenheit dort reinzuschnuppern? Wenn ja, erzählt mal was drüber.


----------



## RiftFanboy (13. März 2012)

Hallo Buffed Team,

ich habe eine frage zu TERA. Erstmal danke für die beta keys, ich war einer der glücklichen und durfte spielen.

Es hat lust auf mehr gemacht, so meine fragen sind folgende.: habt ihr schon Information zu dem Politik system in tera, wie sieht das genau aus, was darf man als gewählter König so machen.

2. Frage: ich habe gehört,in den ländern wo es schon lauft, ein großer kontent patch kommt oder sogar schon da ist. das man bis lvl 60 spielen kann(vorher 58lvl) wird der beim europa start schon drin sein?

Hoffe Ihr könnt nochmals beta keys verlosen =)

Gruß RiftFanboy

P.S: popori sind die besten ;-)


----------



## Adryan (13. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

*Frage zu  WoW:*
Ich habe euren Beitrag zu dem "Bluepost zum Unterschied zwischen PvP- und PvE-Ausrüstung in MoP" gelesen, und für mich klingt es sehr Sinnig. Nur steht in den Leser-Kommentaren sehr viel Kritik darüber. Es scheint so als wäre das vom aktuellen MMO SWToR kopiert worden. Wie ist denn eure Meinung zu "Abhärtung Adieu in WoW Mists of Pandaria"?

Viele Grüße
Adryan


----------



## WoDkA_PuR (13. März 2012)

liebes Buffed Team,

Frage an den 2ten Teil

Ich kenne mich im Guild wars Universum leider nicht so gut aus. Aber was bis jetzt über das Spiel berichtet wurde klingt sehr gut.

Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob es wissen ob es in Guildwars 2 auch Fraktionen wie Horde/ Allianz gibt oder ob sich alle "lieb" haben?

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob es einen Oberbösewicht wie z.B. den Lichking in Guildwars 2 gibt??

*Vielen Dank Buffed Team ihr seid KLASSE!!! 
*


----------



## Xerophyt (13. März 2012)

WoW: Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen wie, ich will jetzt nicht schlecht sagen, WoW programmiert zu sein scheint? Da ich momentan so ziemlich alle anderen "modernen" Spiele gespielt habe ist mir aufgefallen das WoW immer noch wirklich viel Hardware auslastet, nur wofür? 

Buffed: Ich lese sehr gern euer Magazin, höre die Podcasts und schaue mir eure Videos an, wenn man Interesse hätte einmal bei euch ein Praktikum etc. zu machen, sucht ihr A überhaupt noch jemanden und B geht das so einfach?  


Euer Xero'


----------

